
How Analog TV Worked - bangonkeyboard
http://datagenetics.com/blog/april12018/index.html
======
Shikadi
Awesome read, I like how it goes more in depth about things like color burst
that most articles I've read ignore since it's not (usually?) relevant to
modern displays

